# Pit Bull Awareness Walk in Place for Michigan September 2011!



## BTPB

For more info PM me. As soon as it starts getting more together I will let you all know. Anyone with fundraiser Ideas?!?!? I could really use the help. so far I have Kiss a bull, Luminary pit bull bags for pits who have been abused, neglected, used for dog fighting, dog bait, passed, and even doing some for the pit bulls in Denver, CO!! Any Ideas would be great!!!


----------



## meganc66

Whereabouts would this be happening????


----------



## PerfectPit

I would be interested in participating, where in Michigan? I am just outside of Toledo


----------



## BTPB

It would be in Bay City. I'm trying to get it at the Bay County Dog Park, So far its working, I have to sign a waiver for it. I also have this rescue group called Bay City Bullys, and they will be bringing pits to adopt out and they will be doing 2 events for me. Weight pulling and Speedball!


----------



## BTPB

lol.... Invite all the Pit Bull owners you know/ anyone that you know that likes the breed, Or even invite people who don't know about them to be educated and see what they are all about to come with their dogs! They can't be dog aggressive though! Possibly I will be having storm do so agility too!


----------



## Black Rabbit

I wish there was one in my area I could go to.


----------



## BTPB

I personally think that every year, doesn't have to be the same day. Every state should hold a pit bull awareness walk!


----------



## meganc66

I rescued my girl Belle from a place near Bay City! It's a pretty far hike for me but I'm definitely interested in bringing her up, it'd be fun times! I just need to know dates and whatnot as far in advance as possible. so september 2011 is good for now  But yeah, sounds awesome! I think Bay City is an hour and a half or so from me, so PerfectPit (sorry i dunno your name!) it'd probably be about 2 hours for you!


----------



## jayandlacy

Well I would love to go! my doggies will most likely not attend with me, I'll work on them till then....they aren't full out dog aggressive on leads, but they aren't the quiet type either  Bay City fireworks are the bestest! That is the only reason I have ventured there thus far, but would definately be interested in attending this event! it would take me about 45 mins to get there so it works for me! Please keep us updated as time goes by so we know the who what where and whens of it!


----------



## BTPB

Actually its only about 25 mins for me to get there  I live right by M13 and that goes right to Bay City. I will keep you guys all updated on it! And if you guys want to adopt a pit bull, you can do so there. I have a rescue thats in Bay City. Its called Bay County Bullyz, There gonna do some weight pulling events and speedball for me there. So I'm pretty excited as well! lol


----------



## meganc66

That's super cool! Can't wait, it'll definitely be a good time!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

I have a few ideas:

'Sponsor a Bull', ie Pit bulls that walk for various causes like cancer, seizure disorders, autism. The person can choose the charity & walk for it under sponsorship, however much money you earn goes to that charity. 

I thought why not mix it up a bit & incorporate several causes in one day.

Just a thought, although I'm all the way down in FL...

I'm wanting to write a children's book that focus on pit bulls as the main characters, my pack & the silly things they do that inspire me daily.


----------



## jayandlacy

Have you thought of maybe selling homemade doggie cookies? They could be set up in a booth (table), probably wouldn't cost much to make, and there'd be several people there that have doggie dogs...you can get little treat bags at the dolla store...Just an idea...I have not done any fund raising as of yet! how exciting! It is going to be sooo much fun! 

I have no idea about m-13, I will traveling I 75 or M-15 and some back roads....I think 75 will be my best bet....we will see!


----------



## meganc66

both are great ideas and i love em! i would travel up 75 as well!


----------



## BTPB

Actuallly, I have thought about doing the doggie cookies! I'm gonna make some that are in small bags, medium, and large and sell them at different prices. That other idea is really good too!! I actually have a bully rescue that is going to bring pit bulls to be adopted out. Hes also gonna do a pulling event and speed ball event. We also found this company that will double what we make if we can get so many people to walk with their shirts on that have the company name on them.


----------



## meganc66

I'll wear a shirt!


----------



## BTPB

I can't wait to meet you all and your doggies! Oh man, I will be bringing all my dogs for people who don't bring one to walk, or for just people that come there to be educated and that like the breed!


----------



## meganc66

I'll have one (hopefully 2) with me, and the third will stay home.. she's not a big crowd kinda gal, but i'll have people that will need walking buddies


----------



## jayandlacy

lol, I will work on my boys before this date. Hopefully I can get em to be good boys in public....my poor tay tay used to get car sick when he was little, and his daddy was afraid he'd get sick from something and die like chico, so he wouldn't let me take him out anyways....My boys, especially Ice just get sooo excited, I will have to do some major manners training so he will focus on me rather then everything going on. I have a long time to try so hopefully the boys learn a thing or 5 before then!


----------



## BTPB

lol... I have a blue fawn that just spazzes out if anyone even talks to her...  She just loves attention!


----------



## BTPB

You guys can email me at [email protected].


----------



## MMPBR

*Pit Bull Awareness Walk*

I have a small pit bull rescue and am interested in doing the walk. I know it is a ways away but I would be happy to participate. Also as far as fundraising ideas, I have a campaign I call, "Save the Breed Don't Blame the Breed." you can use this if you want. If you are interested in knowing more about me please visit my website at; Mid-Michigan Pit Bull Rescue - Home please email me at [email protected] for all the information on getting involved with this walk I really want to do this.


----------



## shadowwolf

I'd love to, but I definitely won't be bringing my dogs to a dog park.


----------



## MMPBR

*Pit Bull Walk*

I am still interested in this walk. Please email me with information [email protected]


----------



## PerfectPit

Just a thought...
I know on another sight that was having a walk offered out red scarfs for the bullies that may be fearful of meeting new dogs or being in close proximity of other dogs so all members knew to stay at a distance so there were no unnecessary confrontations. This may be helpful to members that want to bring there bully but are unsure how there's may react in a large group.
I know Beastley is friendly to his brother (even though the feeling isn't the same for his brother) and good with the neighbors bully's. Other then that he hasn't been around other dogs because of where we live.


----------



## BTPB

That a good idea!


----------

